
Analyse Asia 61 SparkLabs and Startup Hubs with Bernard Moon - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/09/23/episode-61-sparklabs-startup-hubs-with-bernard-moon/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: With Bernard Moon from Sparklabs Global Ventures and SparkLabs
accelerator, we discuss their recent report “Global Technology Trends and
Startup Hubs 2015” and its implications to technology startups in this year.
We start with Bernard’s journey as a startup operator to an early stage
investor and mentor to startups from Silicon Valley to Korea and back. He also
shared his perspectives on the Korean startup ecosystem and what it really
means to be a global startup hub and the metrics to measure them.

